# How much do you think this one will go for?



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

my guess is $425.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180350804624

your turn......

closest to actual selling price gets Hobby Talk bragging rights. :freak:
(till the next obscure slot car auction :tongue

let the madness begin.........:thumbsup:

PickeringtonDad
aka 
Bob


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Highest bid price? Because it won't sell if no one meets the reserve. A reserve price is usually the kiss of death. Most people won't bother because the reserve is usually astronomical. If ya don't got the stones to let it ride, start it at a price you are willing to sell it for.

I have no idea what it might be worth, so I'll take a WAG. $335 and reserve not met.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

$225 reserve not met....I've seen a few of them now, maybe someone found a box..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The ad has lots of good pictures. It invokes the magic words _mint_ _and_ rare. The _Buy It Now _price is sitting there subliminally saying "I'm worth $495.95". The ad is also pretty detailed.

I'll go with *$530 *and I'm not sharing the formula this time.

Hutt


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll say $505.00.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It was at 26.00 and I just threw 200.00 at it..and well....I think a previous bidder just laughed at me. Obviously it is way out of my range. (besides, it is kinda funny looking) My guess is 405.00 unsold.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

My SWAG, ends a day early, Some one (under the influence) hits the "Buy it now" , but stiffs him cause he wont wave the shipping, Hah


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok.. I'll play even though I'm never ever close!!! :lol: My guess is 470.00 reserve not met.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Man thats a tough car to find even though sellers in Japan are listing them more often on the Japanese auction sites. I say $655.00


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

UNSOLD is my guess unless the shill bidder wins.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

HadaSlot said:


> UNSOLD is my guess unless the shill bidder wins.


But at what bid price? Get in the game!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

All too much for my liking!  rr


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

This sounds like fun. I'm with Hadaslot, I think the shill bidder wins with a bid of $600


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I'll gues $540. And as far as shill bidders go, ebay now caters to them. Even if you bid on an item, you can't see who's bidding against you.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not the shill bidder but my guess is $603.00. I buy my slot cars for under $20.00. Maybe call me a cheapo but a free soccer ball found at the river and Summer's with of kicking with the boy is priceless.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*And the winner is:*

*DLW* as his guess $540.00 was a mere $9.00 off.

The item sold for $549.99 

So hats off to DLW, you have bragging rights till the next rare item pricing game.:thumbsup:

PickeringtonDad
aka 
Bob


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

We could play the game with hunks of crap too


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*well*



twolff said:


> We could play the game with hunks of crap too


we would need a good color guide and a expert or two to place a value on the hunks, because according to my wife, I don't know crap.:tongue:

Picktown


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool ....high , low !


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Or we could play "lets see if Ed's car gets a bid over 3.00" along with the BONUS, didn't get a bid


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Shill finds a sucker:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-AFX-Aurora-S...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50

And the body is only another $10 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-AFX-4-GEAR-B...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:6|294:50


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfreakin believable!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

And how the help does this happen? High bidder is not a 1, 2 or even 3 auction newb!
Bet the high bidder jerks the seller around.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

That is crazy. I have found that any post I put on here ends up on my google searches which also shows the 'bay links. That is why I use slang sometimes when I talk about it as not to get everones attention. Hmmm.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

See what happens when ya interfere with natural selection!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree, e-bay is really a huge social experiment disguised as an online auction site. 

There's some thick glasses dude in a lab coat sitting in a back room, charts pasted to the wall with e-bay aliases attached to the lines, gleaning the data from the historical data from all the auctions, parsing the bidders into behavioral categories, ... like "one signer," "two signer," "three signer," "dub-ya," "dee dub-ya," ... all the way to "shaved monkey butt brain stemmer." 

After this auction:

"Whoa dude, we have us a new category!" 

Pop the cap on a celebratory Mountain Dew, it's time to party.


----------

